# Any pics of the CHICS @ 2010 SUPER SHOW?



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

WHERE THERE ANY LOL


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

must be a sausage fest going in Vegas


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Oct 10 2010, 03:34 PM~18777935
> *must be a sausage fest going in Vegas
> *


LOL YA CUZ AINT NOBODY POSTED UP ANY PICS OF CHICS


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 10 2010, 07:15 PM~18778755
> *LOL YA CUZ AINT NOBODY POSTED UP ANY PICS OF CHICS
> *


just got home from vegas and there was very few chicks...the ones that wer ther were always walking with there man so couldnt really take pics


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 10 2010, 06:37 PM~18778910
> *just got home from vegas and there was very few chicks...the ones that wer ther were always walking with there man so couldnt really take pics
> *


 :thumbsdown: DATS WACK DAM CAPTAINS


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 10 2010, 07:39 PM~18778921
> *:thumbsdown: DATS WACK DAM CAPTAINS
> *


i seen more raunchy and decent girls at the san bernardino show a few months back i was kinda dissapointed in this show...i would say there was like 5 hot bisshs and they were always walking with a photographer


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

I got a few of the strippers at that one booth and a couple more but the fucking camera died


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18778964
> *i seen  more raunchy and decent girls at the san bernardino show a few months back i was kinda dissapointed in this show...i would say there was like 5 hot bisshs and they were always walking with a photographer
> *


BOO


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 10 2010, 07:37 PM~18779415
> *I got a few of the strippers at that one booth and a couple more but the fucking camera died
> *


DAT SUX


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18778964
> *i seen  more raunchy and decent girls at the san bernardino show a few months back i was kinda dissapointed in this show...i would say there was like 5 hot bisshs and they were always walking with a photographer
> *


 X 2


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HERE IS A SNEAK PEAK LEAK FROM MY HOMEBOY VOLO & USO MAX 64









:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HERE IS ANOTHER 1 I FOUND









:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 10 2010, 08:35 PM~18779808
> *HERE IS A SNEAK PEAK LEAK FROM MY HOMEBOY VOLO & USO MAX 64
> 
> 
> ...


tiffany vega?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 10 2010, 08:42 PM~18779852
> *tiffany vega?
> *


I THINK SO


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HERE ARE A COUPLE MORE I FOUND 

















:biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

MAYBE MORE TOMORROW?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

NICE FLIXS


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Oct 10 2010, 09:39 PM~18780277
> * NICE  FLIXS
> *


thanx! but i didnt take em


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

anymore??


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

found 1 more :biggrin:


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:54 AM~18783626
> *found 1 more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE THE MIDDLE CHICK OUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Oct 11 2010, 12:33 PM~18783869
> *TAKE THE MIDDLE CHICK OUT  :thumbsdown:
> *


LOL YOU DONT LIKE SNOOKIE COOKIE


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

jacked pics from other threads lol


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

if anybody got pics of chics post em up


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 01:54 PM~18783626
> *found 1 more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum, even the chick pics can tell you that times are tough :roflmao:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Oct 11 2010, 09:50 PM~18787685
> *Dayum, even the chick pics can tell you that times are tough  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 10 2010, 08:35 PM~18779808
> *HERE IS A SNEAK PEAK LEAK FROM MY HOMEBOY VOLO & USO MAX 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Oct 11 2010, 08:50 PM~18787685
> *Dayum, even the chick pics can tell you that times are tough  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 11 2010, 10:18 PM~18788443
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


i got another 1 but volo asked me not to post it... :drama:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

here it is lol :roflmao: :rofl: :barf: 








sike


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18788991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this kinda shit all day,wacked hos trynna be sexy :angry: so shit is better left under wraps!!!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by driftin'onamemory_@Oct 12 2010, 08:52 AM~18790284
> *i seen this kinda shit all day,wacked hos trynna be sexy :angry: so shit is better left under wraps!!!!
> *


LoL!


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18788991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ummm speechless daymit those are from sitting on her ugly ass all day lol :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kp 82_@Oct 12 2010, 07:39 PM~18795593
> *ummm speechless daymit those are from sitting on her ugly ass all day lol :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18795841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Oct 13 2010, 01:08 AM~18797084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

2010 LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 13 2010, 08:21 AM~18798449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18788991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: she need to wash her ass with some proactive!!


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 12 2010, 07:50 PM~18795783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice   :yessad: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 13 2010, 11:20 PM~18807008
> *:uh:  she need to wash her ass with some proactive!!
> *


that real :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 13 2010, 11:20 PM~18807008
> *:uh:  she need to wash her ass with some proactive!!
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :rofl: :nicoderm: :yes: :barf:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## draggin_el_70 (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18788991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



put some clearasil on that ass, or some of that neutregena shit or something...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by draggin_el_70_@Oct 14 2010, 05:21 AM~18807725
> *put some clearasil on that ass, or some of that neutregena shit or something...
> *


HAHAHALOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## smilingfaces1968 (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 07:52 PM~18787052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 14 2010, 12:51 AM~18807362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :boink: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 15 2010, 02:18 AM~18817414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :boink: :h5:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Good Show, big crowd, lot of bad ass rides :thumbsup: But For a super show in vegas Lowrider Needs to have some Bad ass models out there walking around and Taking pictures!!!!! I was disapointed that they didn't spend some money on some Quality Models. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:Is it always like this or did they go cheap this year ?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Oct 15 2010, 09:26 PM~18823986
> *Good Show, big crowd, lot of bad ass rides  :thumbsup: But For a super show in vegas Lowrider Needs to have some Bad ass models out there walking around and Taking pictures!!!!! I was disapointed that they didn't spend some money on some Quality Models.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:Is it always like this or did they go cheap this year ??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i dont know bro but from all the pics i found they had a drought this year


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:54 AM~18783626
> *found 1 more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chunky monkey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Oct 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18787685
> *Dayum, even the chick pics can tell you that times are tough  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 12 2010, 01:37 AM~18788991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Oct 11 2010, 03:33 PM~18783869
> *TAKE THE MIDDLE CHICK OUT  :thumbsdown:
> *



lmfao :roflmao: 



yea bro that middle chick ruined that fuckin pick .............


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 10:52 PM~18787052
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 that fuckin hot


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Go for the cars....


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 15 2010, 09:19 PM~18825234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Oct 17 2010, 12:07 PM~18833531
> *Go for the cars....
> *


LOL! i didnt go this year. keep seeing the same cars posted. so what about the chics?


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

Didn't take many but got a few...


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Oct 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18846178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty: :boink: :yes: :nicoderm:   :420:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18788991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Oct 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18846178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Oct 18 2010, 07:41 PM~18846144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Oct 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18846161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE HOT!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER
THESE ARE FROM MY USO DR.GLOSS
SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE OUT OF THE (801) UCETAH :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN IN 2011-2012
LOOK TOWARDS THE (801) UCETAH 
SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :420: :h5: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HOPE YALL ENJOY PICTURES FROM 
DR.GLOSS :biggrin: SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 25 2010, 02:11 AM~18900464
> *HOPE YALL ENJOY PICTURES FROM
> DR.GLOSS :biggrin:  SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 25 2010, 02:06 AM~18900454
> *KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN IN 2011-2012
> LOOK TOWARDS THE (801) UCETAH
> SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE   uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :420:  :h5:  :naughty:  :drama:
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

^^^ BUMP TTT FOR 2013 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ^^^


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

man I've been to the supershow every year since 2005. I don't even remember the 2010 show :rofl:


----------

